# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  αγορα ηλεκτρονικων εξαρτηματων(αθηνα)

## vergis

καλησπερα ειμαι φοιτητης ηλεκτρονικης και θελω να αρχισω να φτιαχνω δικες μου κατασκευες
το θεμα ομως ειναι οτι ενας μονοφωνικος ενισχυτης πηγε καμια 50ε οποτε ψιλο ειναι ασυμφορο 
ξερετε καποιο μαγαζι με σχετικα φτηνα προιοντα για ηλεκτρονικους?(ευχαριστω πολύ)

----------


## vayeros

Για Αθηνα υπαρχει το Ραδιο Κατουμας με 3 καταστηματα στην πολη.Το ενα βρισκεται επι της Λ. Καβαλας(κομβος Θηβων),το δευτερο στην Καλλιθεα(Σιβιτανιδου,κοντα στον ΗΣΑΠ Καλλιθεας),το τριτο δε θυμαμαι που  :Confused:  ...Υπαρχει η Ελληνικη Ηλεκτρονικη(Εμμ. Μπενακη 57,Εξαρχεια)κ υπαρχει και το Ακτινιον στην Πατησιων στην Ομονοια

Προσοχη γιατι το Ραδιο Κατουμας εχει την φημη του Φαρμακειου στις τιμες

----------

